# Cast iron skillets.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I pulled my cast iron skillets, griddles and Dutch ovens out of our old camping chuck box. They haven't been used in maybe 6 years. I was watching videos on restoring them and they all say to season the outside of each piece, too. Why do I want or need to season the outside? I never did in the past.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Because rust can start anywhere on the pan and corrode the rest. So you always season the entire pan. Every inch of it. You want to protect the entire pan.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

What Lisa said ^^^^


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

And do remember, Snowfan, no submersing and washing your cast in a sink full of soapy water.

All mine get after use is a good proper wiping out.

Sautéed green cut beans are the best when done in a cast iron pan! So, so good!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Maude said:


> And do remember, Snowfan, no submersing and washing your cast in a sink full of soapy water.
> 
> All mine get after use is a good proper wiping out.
> 
> Sautéed green cut beans are the best when done in a cast iron pan! So, so good!


That’s really a myth. I wash my skillets with soapy water if they are really greasy. Just don’t soak them.

https://www.americastestkitchen.com/guides/cook-it-in-cast-iron/busting-cast-iron-myths


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes a properly seasoned pan can be hand washed in soap without issue.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> That’s really a myth. I wash my skillets with soapy water if they are really greasy. Just don’t soak them.
> 
> https://www.americastestkitchen.com/guides/cook-it-in-cast-iron/busting-cast-iron-myths


I rarely use soap, usually scalding hot water and a brush while the pan is still hot. My main skillet (most used) has fed 5 generations of my family now, coming down mom’s side, it was bought new in a WV coal camp around 1915.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Seth said:


> I rarely use soap, usually scalding hot water and a brush while the pan is still hot. My main skillet (most used) has fed 5 generations of my family now, coming down mom’s side, it was bought new in a WV coal camp around 1915.


I have my great grandmothers skillet that she got from her mom. So over 100 years old. I love that thing and soap has never hurt it.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

If for some reason something stuck or cooked on, I heat the pan and add water and cook it loose. If not, I scrape out any grease or gunk (no disposal) into either the trash can or the 'grease bucket' in the freezer (kept until full and then thrown out), if there's a heavy residue left I may take a paper towel and wipe it out. Then I grab my sponge or dishcloth and a drop of dawn, wash the pan and run under hot water.. Shake off the access water, place it on a burner, turn on high and wait for the pan to dry (generally finish wiping down the counter and straightening up the kitchen while I wait)... once dry wipe down with a folded paper towel and whatever I have handy: olive oil, avocado oil, lard, coconut oil, bacon grease-I've used them all. Turn the burner off give a quick wipe to the sides and bottom with the now oily paper towel, wipe the handle last and let it cool. I figure my grandmother (or hers for that matter) didn't keep fancy oils for her CI, there's no need for me to. 

I will say that I didn't start using CI until about 25 years ago, and when I started I was adamant about not using soap. When my Grandmother in law asked me why, I told her that I had heard it was bad for them. She pointed out that if I was washing off my seasoning with soap then maybe I should really season them better. That kind of stuck with me... So now, soap when needed, hot water when not! 

Everyone is different, everyone has their own routine with CI that works for them. Do what works for you!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't use soap. I prefer not to. The seasoning holds up better and less reseasoning is needed. I worked hard to get it seasoned properly and treating it well means I don't have to redo it very often.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gleepish said:


> If for some reason something stuck or cooked on, I heat the pan and add water and cook it loose. If not, I scrape out any grease or gunk (no disposal) into either the trash can or the 'grease bucket' in the freezer (kept until full and then thrown out), if there's a heavy residue left I may take a paper towel and wipe it out. Then I grab my sponge or dishcloth and a drop of dawn, wash the pan and run under hot water.. Shake off the access water, place it on a burner, turn on high and wait for the pan to dry (generally finish wiping down the counter and straightening up the kitchen while I wait)... once dry wipe down with a folded paper towel and whatever I have handy: olive oil, avocado oil, lard, coconut oil, bacon grease-I've used them all. Turn the burner off give a quick wipe to the sides and bottom with the now oily paper towel, wipe the handle last and let it cool. I figure my grandmother (or hers for that matter) didn't keep fancy oils for her CI, there's no need for me to.
> 
> I will say that I didn't start using CI until about 25 years ago, and when I started I was adamant about not using soap. When my Grandmother in law asked me why, I told her that I had heard it was bad for them. She pointed out that if I was washing off my seasoning with soap then maybe I should really season them better. That kind of stuck with me... So now, soap when needed, hot water when not!
> 
> Everyone is different, everyone has their own routine with CI that works for them. Do what works for you!


Exactly. If your seasoning can be washed off with soap, it wasn’t seasoned properly in the first place.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Soap does not wash off the seasoning. It washed off the oil on top of the seasoning. Each time you use a cast iron pan you want to leave oil on the surface. Each layer of oil adds to the seasoning over time. Maintaining and improving the seasoning. I see using soap as counterproductive. You are better off using oil and salt instead of soap.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Soap does not wash off the seasoning. It washed off the oil on top of the seasoning. Each time you use a cast iron pan you want to leave oil on the surface. Each layer of oil adds to the seasoning over time. Maintaining and improving the seasoning. I see using soap as counterproductive. You are better off using oil and salt instead of soap.


not according to the experts. 

I mean these folks, not you. 

https://www.americastestkitchen.com/guides/cook-it-in-cast-iron/busting-cast-iron-myths


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> not according to the experts.
> 
> I mean these folks, not you.
> 
> https://www.americastestkitchen.com/guides/cook-it-in-cast-iron/busting-cast-iron-myths


I can post links that back me up but that just becomes a game. This is not a game of oneupmanship. It is HT members sharing what works for them. They can take it or leave each person's post. I do expect you have to oil your pan after you use soap on it though. I don't have to.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I do expect you have to oil your pan after you use soap on it though. I don't have to.


That is true, I do lightly oil mine after I use soap!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If it makes you feel better to wash your CI in detergent, go ahead. I cannot argue whether it is a good or bad practice because we've never "washed" our cast iron. I really don't see the need for it. 

What we do after cooking something in CI is rinse it with hot water while scrubbing with a nylon brush (if necessary). Dry it on the stove top (if necessary). Then, apply a thin coating of oil until its next use. 

Sometimes, if the pan looks clean after using, we'll just wipe on some oil with a paper towel and call it good. In other words, no brushing under running water. Just wipe and store.

If something is really stuck to the CI piece after cooking, we will add water to the pan, boil the water in the pan, and scrub the pan lightly with a nylon brush. This will remove even the most stuck on food imaginable.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

gleepish said:


> If for some reason something stuck or cooked on, I heat the pan and add water and cook it loose. If not, I scrape out any grease or gunk (no disposal) into either the trash can or the 'grease bucket' in the freezer (kept until full and then thrown out), if there's a heavy residue left I may take a paper towel and wipe it out. Then I grab my sponge or dishcloth and a drop of dawn, wash the pan and run under hot water.. Shake off the access water, place it on a burner, turn on high and wait for the pan to dry (generally finish wiping down the counter and straightening up the kitchen while I wait)... once dry wipe down with a folded paper towel and whatever I have handy: olive oil, avocado oil, lard, coconut oil, bacon grease-I've used them all. Turn the burner off give a quick wipe to the sides and bottom with the now oily paper towel, wipe the handle last and let it cool. I figure my grandmother (or hers for that matter) didn't keep fancy oils for her CI, there's no need for me to.
> 
> I will say that I didn't start using CI until about 25 years ago, and when I started I was adamant about not using soap. When my Grandmother in law asked me why, I told her that I had heard it was bad for them. She pointed out that if I was washing off my seasoning with soap then maybe I should really season them better. That kind of stuck with me... So now, soap when needed, hot water when not!
> 
> Everyone is different, everyone has their own routine with CI that works for them. Do what works for you!


And if there is still excess oil on that paper towel I check if a wooden knife handle or tool handle looks dried out and give them a wipe and then that paper towel provides some btu's in the wood stove...


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

light rain said:


> And if there is still excess oil on that paper towel I check if a wooden knife handle or tool handle looks dried out and give them a wipe and then that paper towel provides some btu's in the wood stove...


In our old house we had a wood stove... haven't put one in here at the new place yet, but we'd twist up the oiled paper towels real tight and toss them in a basket, they made great fire starters.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Coffee filters can do a good job of wiping out the inside of a skillet and applying oil without leaving fibers behind as a paper towel will do while it breaks down.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> I have my great grandmothers skillet that she got from her mom. So over 100 years old. I love that thing and soap has never hurt it.



I agree that soap won't hurt it, I have used it on occasion, I guess I do it the way I do, because that's how grandma did it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Grandma, as I recall, also used a pinch of wood ash from the stove and made a paste with a little water. Cut the supper grease right out of the skillet toot sweet.


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

With the new chemistry of concentrated detergent formulations we started tasting detergent residues, but it was smelling them when heating a dry pan kind drove it home that we were dosing ourselves with whatever the felt like selling, and about the same time we noticed out wood table getting blue streaks from using that dyed-blue Windex so..

Now we keep a pump sprayer at the sink with 30% clear ammonia, 20% Isopropyl with the balance water - a quick spray in a wiped but still oily frying pan and a little rubbing turns the sprayed film into a white gravy as it lifts the grease. Then, either paper towel wipe down off or hot water rinse (grease in drain pipe yuck) and it evaporates without any residue. Yes - we still have to soak crusts a minute and do some slight scraping, it's not magic.

After rinsing and a dish towel dry there isn't enough used oil left to go noticeably rancid but the pores hold enough we haven't seen rust, if worried a dab of new oil rubbed in and it is very good to go next time.

That mix is a no-doubt sanitizer, cleans sinks and countertops well, really shines at soak/cleaning the gas range top, will disappear that last evidence of cat barf or puppy piddle, cleans windows... ...all for less money than most quality store-bought concoctions. Yes, it has a smell but real people don’t need soap to smell like candy or flowers.

A pump sprayer of your choice usually fits on a 8 or 16oz Isopropyl jug so every fourth or fifth refill swap in the new bottle and recycle the old one. I think* walmart sells a 99¢ bottle/sprayer but it is narrow base and tippy. Wallyworld is also a good source for the alcohol but the prices have been ramping up the last year or so...


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've been cleaning my CI stuff with soap and hot water for decades with no ill effects.
For some reason, people just like to argue on this issue. 

Doesn't really matter how you get it clean. Cast Iron is about the most durable, bullet proof product out there, would be tough to ruin it. You could sand blast it or clean it with muratic acid and eventually get it back into good cooking shape.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I love my cast iron, but also like the lighter option of carbon steel pans. You care for them the same way.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info. I do appreciate it.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

The Misses and I use cast iron almost exclusively at out house. After cooking- I run the pan under hot water and give it a scouring- no soap. Then another good rinse and I wipe it out with a paper town and put a fire under it to dry. Once dry, but still hot, I wipe it down with cooking oil and a paper town when needed.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mrghostwalker said:


> The Misses and I use cast iron almost exclusively at out house. After cooking- I run the pan under hot water and give it a scouring- no soap. Then another good rinse and I wipe it out with a paper town and put a fire under it to dry. Once dry, but still hot, I wipe it down with cooking oil and a paper town when needed.


I do the very same thing! Except if there is nothing sticking then its just a quick hot rinse and dry...oil only if needed.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

romysbaskets said:


> I do the very same thing! Except if there is nothing sticking then its just a quick hot rinse and dry...oil only if needed.


Exactly how I do it!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

"The Misses and I use cast iron almost exclusively at out house. After cooking- I run the pan under hot water and give it a scouring- no soap. Then another good rinse and I wipe it out with a paper town and put a fire under it to dry. Once dry, but still hot, I wipe it down with cooking oil and a paper town when needed."

That is how I have always done ours.


----------

